# Panoramic Lens + Geotagging camera + Remote



## GEpanorama (Apr 23, 2010)

What I want is an easy to use combination of a panoramic lens (0-360, EGG Photo 360, 360 One VR), and digital camera with built in geotagigng and remote control capabilities. 

This will be used by an inexperienced photographer to take rough pictures (it does not have to be spectacular quality, just easy to use) of several work sites. I am then going to take the photos and add them as a photo overlays in Google Earth.

Any advice on what I should purchase would be greatly appreciated (I already have a coolpix p6000, if that could be used).

Thanks!


----------

